# What is the best age to have lambs processed



## rockdoveranch (Apr 30, 2011)

This is the year we plan to have lambs processed.  We have hair sheep.

What is the best age to do it?

Thanks!


----------



## carolinagirl (May 2, 2011)

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=3938

This link has a good bit of info about butcher age.  It's useful for me too since I will be facing that myself in a few months.


----------

